# [solved] screen "wrapped" when i915 kms enabled

## IceBall

Hi

I already did a lot of research on the internet but can't solve this on my own. This is very strange to me, and hard to explain - sorry if my post is a bit confused.

When setting CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS to y and building kernel/installing modules/rebooting the system my screen output - both: console and X - gets "wrapped" (console lines start in the middle of the screen, end of line is on the left side, middle of line is cutted on the far right). 

I can toggle/reproduce this always by setting the option to y/N.

Since I want to use X with intel-drivers i need kms to be enabled - dri is working fine btw.

thanks for any help

My video card is:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
```

kernel options:

```
CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

```

from dmesg

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965G Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 524288K total, 262144K mappable

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 8192K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

```

Last edited by IceBall on Wed Jan 26, 2011 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## albright

Do you have mesa built with gallium useflag? If so, try

turning gallium off (IIRC, some intel video chips are broken

by gallium).

----------

## IceBall

gallium use-flag was set.

I added "-gallium" to my /etc/make.conf USE= section and did a emerge -ND world.

mesa is now built without gallium flag - having no effect on my screen (rebooted)

BTW:

I used gentoo-sources 2.6.36-r5 and updated to gentoo-sources 2.6.37

----------

## IceBall

I'm sorry to bump this.

There's one thing i missed to mention: the effect i got already appears while the kernel-stuff is beeing printed onto the screen while booting. Before init starts running the scripts...?!

I guess that means my kernel config is bad or there is an other kernel-option messing my i915 driver?!

----------

## Gusar

A quick google brought me to this: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=514600. Not quite the same issue, but the origin could be the same - flaky EDID. Do you have another display you could test on?

What kind of a graphics chip is this anyway, is it older or newer than 945/950GMA?

----------

## toralf

 *albright wrote:*   

> Do you have mesa built with gallium useflag? If so, try
> 
> turning gallium off (IIRC, some intel video chips are broken
> 
> by gallium).

 mesa issues doesn't affect console issues.

Furthermore gallium can be disabled at runtime with something like 

```
eselect set i915 gallium
```

@IceBall:

Such things are really worth to be reported at the LKML : linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org

----------

## IceBall

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Do you have another display you could test on?

 

Yes - it never came to my mind to try this - it worked! 

After some time playing around with my screens options everything is working again!

I still can't believe that i've not tried this before.   :Embarassed: 

Thanks a lot!

PS: not sure about the graphic chip. all I know is the lspci output I posted on top of this thread

----------

